# PC stürzt nach 1-2 Min ab



## Irgendjemand_1 (27. August 2007)

Hallo. Erstmal vornweg, es geht hier um den PC meiner Mutter, nicht um meinen 
Der PC stürzt so nach 1-2 Minuten ab, es ist Windows XP installiert.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, es gibt 7 mal die svchost.exe als Prozess, im abgesichtertem Modus aber nur 4 mal. Ich glaube mich zu entsinnen, dass svchost.exe ein beliebter Name für Viren o.Ä ist, weil es ihn eh schon mehrmals gibt und das ein Systemwichtiger Prozess ist?

Naja, die einfachste Möglichkeit, dass es an irgendwas im Autostart liegt, war's ja leider nicht.
Wie würdet ihr da jetzt vorgehen?
Soll ich mir irgendein Antivirenprog brennen und das im abgesichertem Modus laufen lassen? Da stürzt es nämlcih zum Glück nicht ab 

Das mit der svchost.exe mmuss aber auch nicht zwangsläufig so sein, es gibt auch noch andere Prozesse, die ich nicht kenne. Naja, irgendwie wird das schon.
Wär halt ganz praktisch, wenn man das ohne eine Neuinstallation hinkriegen würde, die Daten zu retten ist schon ein bisschen Aufwand, vorallem weil das Netzwerk irgendwie nicht richtig funktioniert, denn: Im normalen Modus, wo es zwar funktioniert, stürzt er ja ab ... Im abesichtertem Modus klappt das Netzwerk nicht. Es gibt zwar auch einen mit Netzwerktreibern oder so, aber da hat das Netzwerk auch nicht geklappt. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu dumm dazu


----------



## Darkas (27. August 2007)

nein, mit svchost hat das nichts zu tun, das sind bloß (mehr oder weniger) sinnlose Systemprozesse. Ich würde jetzt spontan ein Problem bei den Treibern vermuten, da im Abgesicherten Modus der Computer mit minimaler Treiberunterstützung startet. Es könnte aber auch an Überhitzung liegen, schau mal in die passende Umfrage.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (27. August 2007)

Könnte vielleicht sein, dass da was mit den Treibern los ist. Überhitzung aber eher nicht, wenn doch im abgesichertem Modus soweit alles klappt? Wenn dann müsste sich ja ein Teil überhitzen, das im abgesichertem Modus nicht gebraucht wird ... Eher nicht oder?

Aber vermutlich sollte ich erstmal nach Viren o.Ä checken. In dem Bereich Virenscanner hab ich keine Ahnung, ich brauch keinen  was würde sich eurer Meinung nach gut anbieten?


----------



## Darkas (27. August 2007)

Stimmt, das mit der Überhitzung wäre in dem Fall schwierig.



> In dem Bereich Virenscanner hab ich keine Ahnung, ich brauch keinen


 Linux User, hä? Tja, wo's keine Viren gibt, braucht man auch keinen Scanner. Naja, wenn's nix kosten soll, dann würd ich mal AntiVir sagen.


----------



## guppy1302 (27. August 2007)

Versuche mal neue Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (27. August 2007)

Darkas hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, das mit der Überhitzung wäre in dem Fall schwierig.
> 
> 
> Linux User, hä? Tja, wo's keine Viren gibt, braucht man auch keinen Scanner. Naja, wenn's nix kosten soll, dann würd ich mal AntiVir sagen.


Naja teils teils, hier hab ich jetzt zB Windows XP (nichtmal Service Pack oder sonstige Updates installiert, die Gründe sind jetzt erstmal egal ), aber Viren hab ich trotzdem keine, bzw keine, die sich so auf das System auswirken, dass ich das merken würde.

Okay, Antivir hört sich schonmal gut an  ich glaub damit versuch ichs mal
Wenn's nicht klappt, meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## AndreG (27. August 2007)

Moin,

Möglich wäre auch ne Linux Live CD mit Virenscanner gibts im Netz zu Haufe. Hört sich aber eher nach nen Treiberprob an.

Mit Windows ist auch eine "Reperatur Install" möglich. Leider werden dabei alle Daten in Dokumente und Einstellungen vernichtet die auf C: u.ä. bleiben aber erhalten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Gawayn (28. August 2007)

Systemabstürze haben nur selten etwas mit Würmern zu tun (Viren gibt es heutzutage kaum bis nicht mehr). Normalerweise (natürlich nicht immer) liegen solche Abstürze an der Hardware, als da wären Überhitzung (wie bereits angesprochen), Inkompatibilitäten der Hardware, fehlerhafte oder inkompatible Treiber oder Wackelkontakte.

Zum Thema Überhitzung: Ob es hieran liegt, lässt sich sehr einfach herausfinden. Wenn der PC nach 30-minütiger Ruhe länger als 1-2 Minuten läuft, erst dann abstürzt und bei allen folgenden Versuchen immer sofort abstürzt, liegt es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit an einer Überhitzung der CPU(s). Wenn hingegen der Absturz immer konstant zum selben Zeitpunkt geschieht, unabhängig von der Ruhephase, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Überhitzung gering.

Denke daran, dass sich nicht nur die CPU des Rechners überhitzen kann. Northbridge, Southbridge und GPU können das ebenso.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit für solche Abstürze sind mit der Hardware inkompatible Windows-Updates; das kommt öfter vor, als man sich wünscht. In diesem Fall muss man im abgesicherten Modus die betreffenden Updates deinstallieren -- oder, im schlimmsten Fall, eine Systemwiederherstellung durchführen.

Übrigens möchte ich noch anmerken, dass Linux sehr wohl von Würmern befallen werden kann und wird. Das ist unvermeidbar.

-Gawayn


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (28. August 2007)

Gawayn hat gesagt.:


> Systemabstürze haben nur selten etwas mit Würmern zu tun (Viren gibt es heutzutage kaum bis nicht mehr). Normalerweise (natürlich nicht immer) liegen solche Abstürze an der Hardware, als da wären Überhitzung (wie bereits angesprochen), Inkompatibilitäten der Hardware, fehlerhafte oder inkompatible Treiber oder Wackelkontakte.
> 
> Zum Thema Überhitzung: Ob es hieran liegt, lässt sich sehr einfach herausfinden. Wenn der PC nach 30-minütiger Ruhe länger als 1-2 Minuten läuft, erst dann abstürzt und bei allen folgenden Versuchen immer sofort abstürzt, liegt es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit an einer Überhitzung der CPU(s). Wenn hingegen der Absturz immer konstant zum selben Zeitpunkt geschieht, unabhängig von der Ruhephase, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Überhitzung gering.
> 
> ...


Okay, mit den Viren wirst du wohl recht haben, aber es schadet trotzdem nix, mal Antivir oder so einzusetzen, denk ich 
Eine Systemwiederherstellung hab ich schon gemacht, das hat nichts gebracht.
Überhitzung kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, weil der PC im abgesichertem Modus ewig laufen kann.
Also wahrscheinlich wird's wohl irgendwas mit Treibern zu tun haben, alle infrage kommenden Treiber neuinstallieren müsste das Problem beheben, falls es an den Treibern liegt?


----------



## Gawayn (28. August 2007)

Eine Neuinstallation löst das Problem nicht unbedingt, denn wenn ein Treiber fehlerhaft ist, wird er durch eine Neuinstallation ja nur erneut installiert -- der Fehler also auch. Am besten wäre es, der Reihe nach gewisse Treiber zu deinstallieren und jedes Mal zu prüfen, ob das Gerät dann läuft. Wenn ja, hat man zumindest eine Komponente des Fehlers entdeckt (die Ursache muss es nicht unbedingt gewesen sein!). Dann könnten Treiberupdates helfen.

-Gawayn


----------



## Darkas (28. August 2007)

Ich würde vielleicht mal nachfragen wann das Problem zum ersten mal aufgetreten ist. Wenn's ein Update war, und nach dem Neustart nix mehr ging, dann würd ich vielleicht mal die Updates durchgehen. Du kannst ja dann mal den Treiber zurücksetzen, und dann mal schaun, ob das Problem behoben wurde.


----------



## octo124 (28. August 2007)

Schalte unter System - Erweitert - Starten/Wiederherstellen den autom. Neustart aus - Vom kommenden Bluescreen den kompl. Code + Zeile mit Dateiname o.ä. notieren und hier abarbeiten:
http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm
Zusätzliche Infos rote Einträge in der Ereignisanzeige unter Anwendung + System.

Beruhigend ist wenigstens zu lesen, dass es lediglich der PC deiner Mutter ist. Ist ja egal, ob man sich als etwas versierterer PC-User gegen die Nettigkeiten des Netz schützt und andere im Regen stehen lässt.
PC-Sicherheit sollte man auch der Verwandtschaft anraten und entsprechende Unterstützung geben.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (28. August 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Schalte unter System - Erweitert - Starten/Wiederherstellen den autom. Neustart aus - Vom kommenden Bluescreen den kompl. Code + Zeile mit Dateiname o.ä. notieren und hier abarbeiten:
> http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm
> Zusätzliche Infos rote Einträge in der Ereignisanzeige unter Anwendung + System.


Danke, das mit dem Neustart ausschalten werd ich auf jeden fall mal machen 
Meine Mutter meint, der PC läuft jetzt seit Stunden ohne Probleme, allerdings hat sie in der Zeit noch nicht gerebootet, es kann sich ja auch um eine einmalige Sache handeln.



octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Beruhigend ist wenigstens zu lesen, dass es lediglich der PC deiner Mutter ist. Ist ja egal, ob man sich als etwas versierterer PC-User gegen die Nettigkeiten des Netz schützt und andere im Regen stehen lässt.
> PC-Sicherheit sollte man auch der Verwandtschaft anraten und entsprechende Unterstützung geben.


Ich hab das lediglich erwähnt, um zu verdeutlichen, dass ich nicht genaustens weiß, was alles an dem PC verändert/installiert wurde usw.
Natürlich ist es meine Pflicht den PC meiner Mutter immer aktuell zu halten usw, klar, ich hab ja auch sonst nix zu tun.
Immerhin versuche ich ihr Problem zu beseitigen, das ist doch schonmal was 

Ich danke nochmal recht herzlich allen, die hier bisher geantwortet haben, ich werd das bei Gelegenheit (wahrscheinlich morgen) mal alles versuchen und mich dann nochmal melden


----------

